# 2007 Haunt: The Douglas Avenue Funeral Parlor



## loopstationzebra (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's a little website I put together after the 2007 season. Making another coffin and perhaps some more corpses for this year. Might be playing with video projection on a thin scrim as well. We'll have to see.

Hope you all enjoy!

http://www.802studio.com/funeralParlor

:jol:


----------



## loopstationzebra (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, and this year I'm thinking of just using one color for all my lighting. I'd love to use all blue; or maybe keep blue for the little graveyard and green for the house. Dunno. I'd love everyone's thoughts. To me, the multi colors I used last year give it a less chilling feeling. Though the photos do make it appear a bit more rainbowish than in reality, lol.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats all I can say! Your site is fantastic, I love how it shows your house, and then fades out. Your haunt is really cool, your great at taking pictures. All of the balck and whites really look cool, and remind me of Pumpkinrot, the pics are so clean. I actually really like the different lights, I always thought that different colored lights draw attention. Maybe you could just space them out a little bit. And dont even get me started on your house, its fantastsic, the perfect house for haunting!
Great site, great house, great haunt!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice. You're right, that house is PERFECT!!!! Great looking props.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow.. that's an awesome place, haunted or not. The links were a little hard for me to find due to how dark they were, it might just be my slightly old monitor.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome house and awesome photography, doesn't hurt that your props are awesome too.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude----I WANT YOUR HOUSE. That is seriously my dream house. *sigh*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice ..
I have seen your leaf guy before thats great.
You have agreat house for haunting


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

All the time and effort really show. Great job.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You get to live there ALL YEAR!! Man some guys have all the luck!! Fantastic job on the site.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's the perfect place for Halloween, and you do it up right. I keep waitng for a house nearby to go up for sale one day. It's a Victorian also with a metal fence already in place. Oh to dream of what could be. 

Any real ghost going bump in the night in your place?


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice place and site. I'm not sure about going all one color. I think you lose a lot of depth that way, and it can wash everything out. It would be tricky. I like the contrast of the green with the FCG's. The blue "pops" more and they really stand out.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Your website and house are both fantastic! As for using one color, like Gothic Nightmare said I think you would lose a lot of depth if you did that. Even if you do focus on using more blues to make your haunt look more creepy rather than colorful. I think still using some other colors, perhaps spotlights on your props, would add depth and yet still keep your over all scene more on the creepy side. This is what we're planning on doing this year with our haunt. Green and Blue will be our main colors but we're using red, yellow, and some purple as accent lighting on our props.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Incredible just incredible!!! Your house is great! I love the idea about pantyhose on buckys as decayed skin. Just fabulous!!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Nicely done - both haunt and website. I think you could reduce the number of colors without losing depth...you would have to use the right combination of floods and spots, though.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Me jealous!

I think mostly blue will give it a great look. The only problem with blue is it doesn't throw as much light. You could add white spots in with the blue, which would give you some more light and better definition. I saw that on a light tutorial...made a big difference.


----------



## djmarler (Aug 3, 2009)

Is there only one picture on your wqebsite? I see day and night.


----------



## conniejoe (Feb 11, 2007)

i can't see anythng either, must be down?


----------

